# Postgres und die Ursprungstabelle bei vererbten Tabellen



## smung (24. Nov 2007)

Hi, hat einer Von euch eine Ahnung wie ich die Ursprungstabelle eines Datensatzes bekomme bei Vererbten Tabellen?
DB Vererbung
Adressen
 + Kunden
 + Lieferanten

Ich mache nun ein Select * from Adressen wo alle kunden und Lieferanten drin sind nur leider weiß ich so nicht, aus welchen Tabellen die Daten kommen. Ich muss das wissen da Kunden und Lieferanten noch unterschiedlich Felder und Masken haben. Sonst würde das ja keinen Sinn machen.

Geht das überhaupt ohne riesen Aufwand?


----------



## HoaX (24. Nov 2007)

mir fällt die möglichkeit ein eine spalte einzufügen wo dann je nach tabelle ein anderer wert drinnen steht


----------



## smung (24. Nov 2007)

Ja die Möglichkeit hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen, wollt ich aber eigentlich nicht nutzen


----------



## HoaX (24. Nov 2007)

oder du duchsuchst die untertabellen explizit nochmal nach dem einen datensatz


----------



## smung (25. Nov 2007)

das ist ja noch schlimmer als ne id oder den tabellennamen zu speichern.
Ich denke ich werde einfach ne Tabelle Typ erstellen mit id, tabellenname und Anzeigename. Dann bin ich von der Seite gesichert und 1 int wert macht eine DB auch nicht viel größer, ausser es sind aber millionen datensätze


----------

